# Second mare Delite- baby here!!



## HGFarm (Mar 25, 2014)

So my 2nd and last mare for this year is due VERY soon. Her bag is getting fuller now. She is bred to DRK Spotanious Combustion, a true black fewspot Appy stallion. She is a daughter of the mare that just foaled last week. This is her first foal.

So far, Spot's first three foals are all black and white, but this is the first red mare he has bred, so we will see if the foal is another black and white or....

Here is Delite-


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 25, 2014)

very pretty...wishing a safe foaling

and looking for those spots


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty girl, and you KNOW I'm looking for SPOTS! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2014)

What a pretty girl - hopefully she will foal as quickly as her Momma did and not keep you waiting too long!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 3, 2014)

So still waiting on Delite. Her bag is getting bigger by the hour, I swear. She is very uncomfortable. Didnt lay down at all last night or today. I find that usually when that happens, the next time they lay down, they mean it. LOL

Here is Delite a couple of days ago...


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see this little one also! What a stunner you got the first time! Praying for another one just like him! It will be interesting to see if dad is homozygous for black, with this red momma! So excited!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 4, 2014)

Last night about 9, Delite foaled, an Appaloosa filly!! Both are doing great.


----------



## chandab (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats! What a cutie.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 4, 2014)

big congrats very pretty


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 4, 2014)

Congratulations!! A very pretty little filly!!


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, I'm liking what I see again! Congratulations Laurie! This daddy is proving himself beautifully!! 

With all that white going up her back, and her whitish ringed eyes........I'm pretty suspect what she'll turn out to be! VERY exciting to watch her in the next week or so!

Here was my 'solid' baby born with lots of white hiding under the foal coat. So, I'm very excited!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2014)

Brilliant - what a perfect little girl!





Many congratulations!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations on your beautiful filly!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful Filly , Many congratulations


----------

